

Revolution OS [video] - zitstif
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409#

======
boyter
Worth watching for those who have even a slight interest in GNU or Linux.

It is however very left wing, and fails to mention any flavor of BSD but you
can't have it all.

~~~
javert
In this film, Richard Stallman presents his ideas very directly in interviews,
so any left-wing bias is not really "hidden." This is a good way to learn
about his views.

~~~
boyter
I meant more towards the very anti large non free software business messages
that are in it.

For example (all microsoft examples here off the top of my head)

Raymond giving the thousand yard stare at Microsoft exec Bill Gates open
letter Richard talking about MS being a small player initially The Microsoft
free software refund meeting

All were made large closed source businesses look like the enemy. So the show
is very biased especially towards Microsoft. Richard is indeed very open but
the movie can be seen as a propaganda piece rather then purely factual.

~~~
loewenskind
So being against huge corporations is a left wing thing now? Was Adam Smith
left wing?

~~~
javert
Americans and Europeans mean different things by "left wing" and "right wing."
In Europe, the spectrum goes from socialists to fascists. In America, the
spectrum is much more narrow. It goes from a highly regulated state to a
highly deregulated state, speaking economically. So in America, being against
huge corporations is basically a left wing thing.

~~~
loewenskind
I'm American myself, it's just that this viewing huge mega corps as a good
thing by the right feels relatively new.

------
jawngee
Pretty interesting.

I actually think the most interesting thing is what happened to VA after the
documentary. They've gone from a servers company to thinkgeek.com - weird.

Here is a pretty good story about it:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10413589-16.html>

------
bstar
I love the scene at the end where Stallman is going on one of his gnu rants on
stage, and linus brings his kids out completely upstaging him.

This is one of my favorite documentaries, would definitely like to see a
sequel.

~~~
points
Yeah that scene was pretty good. Linus comes across as a really good guy.
Stallman (as usual) comes across (to me anyway) as slightly unhinged and
bitter.

------
chrismsnz
I actually own this on DVD and watch it every now and again, pretty cool
documentary on the history of GNU/Linux

------
jlgbecom
Wow, ESR. Haven't heard from him in a while.

Someone should write an updated counter-point to the cathedral and the bazaar.
A lot of it's theories seem dated nowadays.

------
tbrooks
The background music and dramatic reading of Gate's Open Letter to Hobbyist's
was annoying.

~~~
JeremyHerrman
I couldn't stop thinking the same thing.

What killed me was the Free Software Song live performance at the end. These
are late 90's nerds at their nerdiest.

------
oomkiller
FYI, you can stream this from Netflix in high quality. Watched it on my
friends Xbox the other day.

------
dman99
The very first week in my Operating Systems class the assignment was to watch
this video and write a report about it.

It was only once I dug deeper I realized how absolutely insane Richard
Stallman is.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Could you define "insane", please? I've read the "Free Software, Free
Society"[1] compilation, and Stallman appeared to me as very balanced and
cautious (at least when it comes to his political views).

[1]: <http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/fsfs/rms-essays.pdf>

------
zbruhnke
great documentary i thought ... interesting to see the press it got in the
beginning, i did not realize how mainstream linux was at some point

